# Did this yote a favor



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Shot one yesterday that had a completely useless back leg. Looked like it was hit by a car or shot in the past. The wound was mostly healed but the leg was quite deformed. It looked like a mature, fairly old dog but it was very thin, probably due to it's handicap. Size wise it was as big as any I have shot but it was very light.

Not sure if I did the picture right or not but would like to show this one.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Forget the picture. I got a message that said file too big or corrupted. Any one able to help me? I am new at posting pictures.

Thanks
YoteSlapper


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

To resize the pic open it in Paint. 
Drop down: 
Image
---Stretch/skew
In stretch vertical and horizontal type in 50%
----OK

File
--Save As
----rename and post that pic


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

If you go to the Photo Album section of this website there is a tutorial that shows you how to use "Click Pic". It is a great little tool that helps you shrink down photos so they can fit on here.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

The old method where you put the pick in "photo bucket" also still works. I've never had issues when I do i that way. I've file too big errors on the new way, even after re-sizing them way, way down.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys.

See the scar that runs from about the ankle to the hip, This guy was hurting and my guess is he would not have made it through the winter.

This was one that I spotted not called in.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

YoteSlapper: Had the same thing happen to me on Wednesday. Finished up the fourth stand of the morning, a morning where I didn't call or see -- let alone shoot -- a single coyote.

As I was walking back, I jumped a mangy coyote and dropped him. This is the first mangy yote I've shot this winter but it was probably the worst case I've encountered since I've been predator hunting.

Sorry, no pic. I didn't have the camera with me and I sure as blazes didn't plan on dragging that sucker back to the truck so as to get a pic.

This guy wouldn't have made it through the winter. I like to think of it as a mercy killing. LOL.

Good luck and shoot straight, Saskcoyote


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

That coyote probably would've survived to a ripe old age... those peglegs aren't much of a challenge for the adaptive and wiley coyote. I kill one or two each year that have completely healed over stubs; not uncommon at all. Some are lost to cars, others to guns and some even get clipped off by woven wire fences. Coyotes are tough- never underestimate them.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I am guessing that coyote would have lived quite a while. In reading some texts on coyotes I am always amazed at the ways some of these animals survive. Peglegs, blind, bullets lodged in jaws, jaws deformed from bad shooting, etc.

Not trying to minimize your hunt or your experience, actually just the opposite. I think those "different" animals make for great memories and a reminder to the obstacles they face as wild animals. No health care or hospitals for those guys!


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Yeah I wasn't trying to downplay your success either.... always cool to kill an oddball coyote!

I took one a couple weeks ago with my new .25 that *I* had wounded two weeks prior with a .223. I consider that an incredible accomplishment! They don't get any more callshy than an infected gut wound.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow, a gut-shot dog living two weeks, that is one heckuva will to live. These dogs never cease to amaze me.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

saskcoyote said:


> As I was walking back, I jumped a mangy coyote and dropped him. This is the first mangy yote I've shot this winter but it was probably the worst case I've encountered since I've been predator hunting.


Did he look any worse than this poor guy:


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

No, hagfan, it wasn't. Your entry wins the "Ugly Dog" contest by a hairless nose. (LOL)


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Here is a peglegged coyote I trapped earlier this year. I have seen a coyote that only had three legs, it looked like the one leg was gone completely at the shoulder. He was all healed up. He sure could run but I haven't seen him since.

















Here is one that I know I helped out. He must have been hit by a car. He was leaking some puss like stuff through his cracked noggin.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Is that a piece of brain poking thru that crack in its head? Someone prolly tried to hit him in the head(with a vehicle) to try to save fur or something; but they did a horrible job of it. Poor fella.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

CoyoteBlitz said:


> Is that a piece of brain poking thru that crack in its head? Someone prolly tried to hit him in the head(with a vehicle) to try to save fur or something; but they did a horrible job of it. Poor fella.


Oh yeah...ALL those times I have been out trying to hit coyotes with my car in the head to save fur. Are you serious?! I am sure it was a random collision. I don't know of too many people who purposely try to hit coyotes with their car (in the head nonetheless), and have any success at it. LOL

CoyoteBlitz do you even know how to drive a car? Or what it is like to manuever a vehicle going down a highway or gravel road. Geez you crack me up. LOL

Wow...that picture was ugly. I can't imagine what that felt like. I agree it was good you caught that coyote.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Maybe the people in your area are a little smarter than ours; around here you speed up and aim for the head for coyotes, *****, squirrels, rabbits and whatnot, just not deer we are smart enough to know they do too much damage. Yah I know how to drive, I live on a farm I've known how to drive for a long time and do often.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Blitz

I don't know if we are any smarter than you Indiana people, I am just saying you are going to have to have luck on your side to do what you are saying. If you can go out 9 times out of 10 and hit an animal ONLY in the head with your vehicle you are one heck of a driver. Glad to know that you are getting some driving experience. If I remember right you are just starting HS right?


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't go out and purposely try to hit stuff, but if the oppertunity presents its self its worth a try. Did it with a squirrel once. I would be in HS but IN started some law before I started school that said if you were born after this date you had to wait a year before you could start. Bit after this year i'll be in HS.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

the posts between fallguy and blitz actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry Fallguy im backing up Coyoteblitz on this except for the deer one thats whys theres a cattleguard on the front. LOL but like he said dont go looking for animals but if one comes out like a squirrel swirve way in the ditch on his side and he will go write into your other tire but of corse with a lil bit of a turn back at him...LOL


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Come up to ND younghunter and prove it to me. You tell me when you will be here and I'll take the day off of work. Don't worry. I will wait. :wink: I'll even buy you lunch.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I don't go out and purposely try to hit stuff, but if the oppertunity presents its self its worth a try.


From a law enforcement point of view that's not good driving, and from a sportsman's point of view running over animals isn't very sporting. The only animal I have ever run over on purpose is a snake. Other animals I try hard not to run over.

Maybe some of you should edit your posts before PETA uses them. I'm talking about the use of a car for harvesting animals, not the mangy photo's. You guys saved these animals from miserable drawn out deaths.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't know if it's just me but has anyone gotten any amusement from this thread? Man, I am at work reading this and laughing out loud. Not just that there is a person using a 2 ton vehicle to kill squirrels but there is someone agreeing with him. But, Moose hunting with a ford focus, now that's huntin right there! What do you use for goose hunting? LMAO. I apologize if this offends anyone; it is not meant too, I just am getting a huge kick out of this. Hey what rifle do you use for Coyotes? Browning? Savage? Remmington? Plymouth? Don't leave me hanging out here someone's got to add something to this! LMFAO!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman

Good suggestion. Let's get back on the topic of the mange, peglegs, coyote survival, etc.

Sorry I just can't be told by a middle schooler how to drive a car. I just can't.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

OOk Ok ill get back on topic but quick thing i do pick up what i run over it ant all for just screwing around i got other critters to feed..(and no not human..)

But that peg legged coyote is pretty strange ill be honest first one i seen.
Walker hound did catch one on iced pond last year and that yote lost a leg by the time he got back to the truck but that a whole diff. deal .


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bgunit68 said:


> ...Hey what rifle do you use for Coyotes? Browning? Savage? Remmington? Plymouth?...LMFAO!!!


THat is too good. But let's give these 14 year olds their due; I am sure that they are MUCH better drivers than I am, and are able to go DOWN into a ditch to get a squirrel. :eyeroll:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

When did I ever tell you how to drive? I merely suggested that if you are going to hit them speed up and hit them in the head; puts them down quick, and less damage. Ain't nothing like a lil fast food.

In the big cities I prefer to use subway trains on the rats that run thru the tunnles, they come by the buckets. And for deer if we are gonna do it it's gonna be in style so we use grandma's Caddy(hence deer driving). For smaller animals I like to use my friend's girlfriend's Chevet(we go party roadkilling). Finally nothing beats a squirrel like a go-kart.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

:eyeroll:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Geez Fallguy nothing to get mad about. I never said I did it I just said I know people who sometimes do that.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Kid, we aren't mad at you, just don't go advertising your stupidity all over our forum, because you know that there are some anti's reading your posts and equating morons that run over animals with ALL hunters. So put a sock in it already. This thread is about something totally different.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Ah, you see Fallguy. I haven't spoken to you since last season (around April) and you forget about me. You coach Cross Country right? Just to let you know I was new to Coyote hunting then. Your info helped a lot. Now that softball is over and Deer (rifle) is over. I can get back to the rabbits, crow and coyote. I actually just wanted to say hi. If you remember I joke a lot. I think I started back with the "bomb sniffing deer". Well it was good seeing your posts and I be back out for more advice when I get frustrated again. I'll tell you one thing I have improved on. I was 6'8" 360. Over the summer I lost 20 lbs. And in the last 4 months I've lost over 80 lbs. Man what a difference that makes in the woods. Well I'll talk to you soon.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bgunit68

Good to hear from you too! You have a good memory. I am glad to hear that you trimmed yourself down a bit. I am sure that feels great! I have been busy since last spring with the addition of another child to our family. This morning I got my butt out of bed at 5:30 and went for a run in the -1 degree temp and stiff winds. Hurt the face a bit but felt GREAT! I need to get back into that again. The old beer gut is starting to sneak up on me. LOL. Bought a new MP3 player which should help pass the miles a little quicker. Seems like with the kids and everything that is about the only time I can get a workout in is early in the AM. Good luck this season!


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm glad you remembered. I have referred a few of my friend here. Coyote hunting, in this area, is kind of new. The coyote population in the past few years has exploded. I have gone to other sites with forums, even ones closer to home. I have more useful info from this site. Most of the people here are happy to help. That's the reason I became a member. During the summer, except at work, I hardly touch a computer. But, for the help I have received here, it's worth the membership. I look forward to seeing more of your posts. I just really got a kick out of this thread. Oh, I was talking to a fellow coworker about the use of a vehicle for small game. He told me he has a cousin down in Texas had bought a cheap beat up pick up and mounted a cow catcher on the front. Just so he can run the back roads for deer. Maybe we're missing out on a whole new sport. It goes from "what grain bullet do you use" to, "do you use regular or super unleaded?" Maybe we can contract out to GE to make red lens halogen head lights. Instead of a gps unit we could get an infrared camera system mounted on the dash.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry for all that guys. I'm usualy pretty good about the anti's and stuff I just wasn't thinking when I posted. I guess I took it a little too far. I'll pay more attention in the future, and it won't happen again. Very sorry for all the troubles.

Blitz


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

No problem. The hard thing about the internet is it's hard to tell someones sarcasm from something serious. Anyway, have fun hunting 'yotes this winter. :beer:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I hope I can get some yotes down this season. I wanted to get into it last season but it never happened.  Hopefully this year it will, put a Red Desert Howler on my x-mas list, and am getting my brother a new scope for his .223 which we will use.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Guess which one I did the favor for today...










Had time to make two stands this morning and this ugly guy shows up two minutes into the first stand. I am not sure if he was really hungry or just really anxious to die.

On the positive side I did bat 100% today. Helps the average for the year.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

good job yoteslapper.

going out tonight after work. found a couple feeding on a dead deer in a neighboring field yesterday. didnt have a chance to go out seeing as i got called into work. that and you couldnt really see. need some clear skies here, and a little more snow. all of our snow from earlier has melted. we have like an inch on the ground now. and its cloudy and you cant see crap. o well


----------

